# Nikon announces two new cameras.... the D6 and D7. Photos prove it!



## 480sparky (Apr 1, 2012)

Nikon has announced two new cameras, previously never rumored anywhere on the internet.  And I have the photos to prove it!  

NikonRumors has now officially been 'scooped'!!!!

Now that they have the D4 and D800 out, and the rumored D400 in the works, next up will be the D6 and D7 (don't ask why there's no D5... I have no idea).




















Anyway, here's the pix:





















Ha ha!  Made you look!


----------



## DorkSterr (Apr 1, 2012)

Lol.


----------



## molested_cow (Apr 1, 2012)

Yeah but you don't have the D8.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 1, 2012)

molested_cow said:


> Yeah but you don't have the D8.



I just have two D4s.


----------



## markj (Apr 1, 2012)

That's extremely clever Sparky


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 1, 2012)

a little photoshopping and you could have really had people wondering! haha..  nice!


----------



## RunOrDie (Apr 3, 2012)

Thought you were a troll at first


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 3, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> a little photoshopping and you could have really had people wondering! haha..  nice!



Black electrical tape is sooooooooo much easier!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 3, 2012)

if its on the Internetz it has to be true


----------

